# New HATBOX Ghost Display Piece!!!!!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. Well I had decided to do another Hatbox Ghost . I wanted this one to look a little more sinister than the last one. I am making his mold today. Once he is finished he will be foam filled. I will also be making a costume for him as well . I will also be making a nice display stand for him too. Well here is a sneak peek of the New Hatbox Ghost! Hope you like him!


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

That is really incredible pumpkin! 
Very organic looking and original. 
I'd love to use it in one of my props too. 
What's the scale? 
Willing to sell a cast?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work is always so creative!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.Drzeus I sell all my works. he is 19 to 20 inches tall. Shoot me a pm if interested. I will have finished pics up tomorrow or late Monday!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Renee, that one is great! (I still love my Hatbox best) But I like the "meaner" version too!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Always a pleasure to see your craft GP. This one looks like another winner!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice sculpt! What type of clay do you use? Love the expression on him.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind compliments. I just got done with his mold. Dead tired now lol! I will be casting him in latex tomorrow. Pics to follow soon! Jack Mac i use WED clay


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG GP your stuff is amazing! Love this one.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks headless! Well i just cast the New Hatbox Ghost. Tomorrow he will be foamed painted up and haired. After that i will be working on his costume and display stand. Stay tuned!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great pumpkin, amazing as always. You should consider changing your name to "Great Pumpkin Sculptor" Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing work GP.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well done! Well done!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice work Grate Pumpkin.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Another amazing creation! I really like the look on this one!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Just picked up the wood today for his display stand. I wont be posting pics of him til he is finished!


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

*wow!*

That is really freaking awesome!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done indeed!!! Looking forward to seeing him when finished and all painted up.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words as always. Well here he is in raw latex just waiting for paint.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow...he looks amazing!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is such a great piece. I love his expression! Can't wait to see him painted!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! Will have finished pics up soon.


----------

